
SHOW HN: What did people post to Instagram or Flickr near you? - d3vc47
https://round.io
======
joekinley
So you've often enough posted this now I assume. But I checked it out, and it
does look nice and interesting.

For cyberstalking new people near you it is perfect :). Just the UI is a
little bad. The map should be zoomable, because my browser location was pretty
wrong, and I had to find my actual area in that narrow window.

But then it was pretty fast. So good job.

Now, what do you plan to do with it?

~~~
d3vc47
Hi, sorry for re-posting and thanks for your feedback! Have been iterating so
many times over this project that it feels like something completely different
every time. I'll let this be the last time I post it to HN, though! :)

The intention is really not to make people cyberstalkers with the project, but
to let people experience cool things with it. I think it's kind of fascinating
to stand near a statue or similar and see what others posted there through my
mobile. The GUI part are for sure to be improved, and if you use the radius
slider at the bottom of the page, it's possible to zoom while you set the
radius. This part is probhably not very easy to understand for all people
though, I guess. To be improved, for sure, thanks for pointing this out.

The plan is now to see what other APIs and services that could be useful to
put in, and perhaps make some interactive stuff in order to be able to
communicate somehow through the site. Still looking for a way to solve this in
an optimal way, though, but I believe it could be really cool to offer
something more than just browsing APIs visually.

~~~
iqonik
I have a commercial use for this for my business, please reach out to me
(email in profile) if interested.

------
siscia
Cool :)

